# white line on lcd monitor



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

Built a computer for a friend and he called and said he has a white line running horizontaly on his 19 inch lcd monitor.said it is on lower left and dont run all the way across.strange thing is he claims it is only on his desktop.when go to website like msn it is gone.he changed desktops and it is still there.seems odd to me.he has a 9550 video card and his monitor is hooked up to dvi.If i remember right the motherboard is an abit NF7-S.I'm stumped at the moment.I know it happened after his daughter was on it.Any ideas anyone?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Check the program mentioned in this thread: http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/444387-lcd-pixel-checker.html?highlight=dead+pixel

It'll allow you to identify if this is a flaw in the monitor, which sounds likely, or perhaps bad memory on the video card. If you have a page with a white background, a white line will disappear, think about it. 

If it appears to be hardware, trying the monitor on another machine will isolate it to either the monitor or the video board.


----------



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

This guy is not very computer literate.I'm starting to think after some research it is a type of spyware toolbar on his desktop.I had him go to websites with dark background and its gone.I read of some instances of that type of thing.He stated it looks like it is supposed to be there.Not there in control panel or anywhere else,only desktop.Hard to get accurate information out of him since he is not computer literate.He lives in another town or i would have run over there and looked at it.And you may be right but i am starting to think it is a malware type of thing.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That could be, without seeing the display, it's hard to know. If you're going to be supporting folks like this, I suggest something like UltraVNC to be able to remotely see what he's doing and help him.


----------



## digger747 (Sep 6, 2004)

Yes that is a good idea.I have built quite a few computers for people,just a hobby and i enjoy doing it but sometimes they drive me nuts! Rather than trying to figure out anything for themselves they just grab the phone and call me.Dont mind helping them but its gets rather irritating at times.Thanks for the help.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You're welcome.


----------



## Darth_Denz (Feb 23, 2006)

try this one last thing....go to the BIOS screen...if the white line is still there, monitor's busted...


----------

